# Need to know how to cap off an old stove vent on the interior



## sunandstarsgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi - I moved into a house that used to have a pellet stove that was vented out through the ceiling of the house. However, the stove is now gone, and I need to cap off the interior in the ceiling. There is already a cap on the exterior roof, however, there's just a big hole in the ceiling. What is the proper term for the cap or plate that would go on the interior to cap off the pipe, and where can I find one????
Many, many thanks - I've spent hours searching on the internet in vain!!


----------



## Jimbob (Feb 16, 2009)

Is there any pipe left over, or just the empty passage where it used to be?

Welcome to the forum, BTW :D


----------



## sunandstarsgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

There's maybe an inch of pipe sticking out and what seems to be ceramic trim around it. Thanks for taking the time to reply!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 16, 2009)

Lowe's and some Ace Hardware stores have Imperial brand stove pipe caps. Lowe's usually has them in the duct work isle. They come in six inch and eight inch. If what is sticking out is single wall pipe one of them will work great for about nine bucks.


----------



## fossil (Feb 16, 2009)

Might be smaller pipe if it was a pellet stove.  Rick


----------



## sunandstarsgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks SO much! Using Imperial as the search term, I found that the thing that I'm looking for is called a flue stop!! You have been incredibly helpful.
Hope you have a great day!


----------



## edthedawg (Feb 17, 2009)

OK I gotta ask - one would expect it to be a Good Idea to pack the pipe w/ insulation of some sort before blocking it off, right?

And - presuming it's use is being semi-permanently discontinued - could one do something slightly fancier w/ one of those foam or plaster medallions around the pipe?

And if full permanent disabling is in the mix, why not cut off or bend/mash that stub end of pipe back up into the ceiling and do a proper fix w/ a little scrap of sheetrock and some firring?


----------

